# Funny article from RealGM, via Sacbee.com.....



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

"Nice" commentary about Walton 
azadism
Assistant GM
Joined: Aug 06, 2001


From: SacTown


Posted: 2002-06-11 10:15 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Memo to Bill Walton: Please, sir, if you wouldn't mind: Shut up. 

Or put another way, is there anyone besides NBC sports execs who like Walton's commentary? 

We could get into the details: 

* How he contradicts himself -- Mid third quarter: "The Lakers can't miss tonight." Two minutes later: "The Lakers can't hit anything." 

* How co-announcer Steve Jones repeatedly bails out his mistakes. 

* How Walton's tone manages both bluster and disdain. 

But the real sin is that Walton always sounds like whatever game he's covering is just a parade of mistakes and that any sport, anywhere, would be played more professionally. 

Watching a game Walton announces is a test of endurance. You have to work so hard to tune him out, the game stops being worth the effort. 

We watch sports for fun -- mostly, and, like I said, I'm not getting into the sore-loser thing. If announcers like Walton complain so much about the game, why should we bother tuning in? 

Now here's the bad news: When the NBA jumps to ABC and cable next season, reports have it that Walton and Brad Nessler will be the top announcing team for ABC and ESPN. We weep in anticipation. 

From Sacbee.com


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Bill Walton*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Bill Walton is such an idiot. And the guy who wrote it is right on the money. Walton always says something, then...2 minutes later says the opposite. 

I'm so happy that the NBA will be on ABC and ESPN. I just hope that either of the networks don't hire Walton.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

In the article it said that Walton will be part of ABC's #1 commentating crew. I don't really mind Walton, even though he is a homer, I think he says some funny stuff. I wish they would have brought in Steve"Snapper" Jones though..... :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Walton,NOOOOO!!!!*

I only read the first part. Oh, I see it now. Another few years of Bill Walton...NOOOOO!!!! 

Snapper Jones? I hate Snapper Jones. Well, hate is a strong word, but anyways. He loves any team that plays against the Lakers. The Kings, Blazers, Nets, anyone. And Bill Walton is biased towards the Lakers, it's so annoying. Everything Walton says is, "The Lakers are playing so great right now." and "How can you beat Kobe and Shaq, 4 out of 7?" He irritates me so much! 

We need more announcers like Chick Hearn, guys who aren't biased towards teams, and call the game how it really is. When the Lakers are playing bad, Chick says, "The Lakers are playing awful. They look like they weren't prepared for the game." 

Go Chick! He is 100 times better than "The Big Red Head".


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, Bill Walton has to seriously be the worst announcer in the history of sports. He is so biased, and then to make up for his bias he overstates everything. He flops around more then a fish out of water. Snapper better get hired, he is the yin to Waltons yang. Walton is bad enouph to listen to with Jones, but without Jones I have to turn off the Tv. With this new deal is there no more TNT, therefore no more EJ, Kenny and Charles??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Walton is useless without Snapper because Walton is totally biased. They need Snapper so that the fans get actual insight and non-biased commentary......


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Snapper*



> Originally posted by *KC *
> Walton is useless without Snapper because Walton is totally biased. They need Snapper so that the fans get actual insight and non-biased commentary......


Snapper, not biased. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Dude, do you watch the games? He loves every team besides the Lakers. Just as much as Walton loves the Lakers. Snapper never says anything good about LA. Come on.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Sometimes I get the feeling you don't analyze what I say. I'm saying that Walton needs Snapper so that it basically evens things out. One loves the Lakers, one hates the Lakers. Get it......?


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Walton is the best announcer in the "history of Western Civilization" or whatever his famed line is. I really love him as an announcer and the way he is. He says some pointless and stupid things, but they have air time they have to constant fill. Though some of his lines are stupid, he is really smart when it comes to the way to play basketball.

I think Walton is the most injured player of all time. He actually missed more games over his career then games he played. And he's still one of the top 50 of all time (was voted that at that ASG.) He also played with Bird (argueably smartest player of all time,) he knows what he's talking about when he's really talking and not just filling with his lines.


----------



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

just because someone was a good player or played with great players doesn't mean that they are good commentators. Walton sucks and sucks hard. Its almost enough to get me to pay for the audio feeds over the net so I do not have to listen him.


----------

